# Moving to Jacksonville with my kids



## Rosydon (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi 
My husband is an American citizen and has just relocated to Jacksonville and I am in the process of applying for Immigrant Visas for myself and my 2 daughters 11 and 16. Once we managed to understand the visa process this is now well under way however anyone out there with tips on medicals, police certs, documents, the visa interview would be greatly appreciated as we have to travel from Northern Ireland twice to do the medical then to return for the interview and I want to make sure it is all done correctly. Anyway is there anybody out there that has moved to Jacksonville form the UK. Looking for pointers and dos and donts and help with all aspects of the move, from getting my kids into school to making sure we are in the right area. My husband has found a nice aprtment in a gated community in the Southside where we hope to stay then for a while with the hopes to buy a house. Again help and advice accepted. Will be there for 2 weeks in late October and if there is any advice on places to go for advice re anything to do with living there and relocating that would be great. Also any tips on shipping furniture? 

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum! There are enough questions for a book in there, maybe a multiple volume set, actually! 

You'll probably need to split the questions up as you go along in the process -- feel free to do so.

Are the kids already USCs or will they also need an immigrant visa? There's a slight weirdness if that is the case whereby they enter as immigrants and are instantaneously upgraded to citizens. 

Never been to Jacksonville, I'm afraid, but much of the advice for new immigrants can be extrapolated to the whole of the US.

First thing for the kids is to find out where they'll be going to school. Generally, places are divided into catchment areas called districts, and that's where they'e going. Google is your friend. Contact the school now and find out the immunization requirements -- then make sure you've got documentary proof of their jabs. Proof of residency (the lease agreement) and proof of jabs is all you need legally to enroll. Your other problem is which year to enroll them in -- learn the different terminology so that you can be active in the discussion with the school.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jacksonville WHERE? FL?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The location of your apartment will determine where your children will go to school. You should be able to contact the local school district to find out which school they will attend. You can then contact the school for information. When you start looking for a house, the real estate agent will know a lot about school districts.

Florida, schools are run at a county level rather than a municipality level, so moving from one house to another may not take you into a different school district, but can still put your children in a different school. The counties are very large. My county has what are called magnet schools, and I assume they have them everywhere else, too. They are fairly common in the US. There are high schools that are oriented toward the sciences, or the performing arts, or that offer more rigorous academic programs. There are also options for sending your children to other than the assigned schools. The current financial problems mean that you will have more difficulty getting a mortgage but will probably be able to buy a house at a great discount. If you buy a place in a different school district, or area within the school district, your children may have to change schools.

Contact the schools as soon as possible. You may want to try and get your children into special academic programs. They have limited numbers of openings and fill quickly. 

The school systems are very different. In England, students choose subjects to specialize in when they are very young, while Americans frequently don't have a special area of interest until they are well into their university years.

You are going to love the weaher!


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

In regards to the furniture. How much would it cost to ship it? Would it be better to sell it and buy all new furniture from IKEA or "Rooms To Go"? Visit their website to check prices. If you're going to move from an apartment to a house, where will you put your current furniture until you do so?

You can get sets pretty cheap, and it might be cheaper than shipping.


----------



## uwinwewin (Sep 8, 2013)

*Jacksonville*

Can't help you with the immigration part because I did that decades ago so my memories are obviously out of date. However, I do live in "a nice apt in a gated community on the Southside" also and am very familiar with all of Jacksonville so I can help you with specific questions and needs. Let me know.


----------



## angelrn60 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am from Jacksonville and lived in the south side and loved it and plan 
On moving back! If you really want to be sure you have everything in line
Please contact me and I will try to connect you with a nurse I worked
With who moved here from England and she may be of help as well as
She is very nice and a friend is always welcome. 
Plan on very warm humid summers and chilly winters- no snow ever. 
One day it may be 30 degrees and the next 60!
You are 20 minutes from the beach! There is excellent food there throughout
The city and plenty of things to do. St Augustine which is the oldest city
In U.S is 30 minutes south of you and you are just 4 hours from Orlando
With Disney world! Have fun!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This thread is kind of old (2008) and I suspect the original poster has either moved by now - or decided against it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## uwinwewin (Sep 8, 2013)

*Goof*



Bevdeforges said:


> This thread is kind of old (2008) and I suspect the original poster has either moved by now - or decided against it.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Ooops! Newbie error. Check dates. Got it. Thanks.


----------

